# Medical Billing/ Coding Specialist.



## pvanmeter@ghs.org (Mar 20, 2013)

please give me info on how much hourly this position should offer? I have 3-5 years billing,coding outpatient experience,this job is offered in Asheville NC
thanks


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Mar 20, 2013)

In Fayetteville, NC you could expect anywhere from 12-16 hourly. My advice, go to Indeed.com and fill out the demographics, and job duties you would be doing, and it will give you a pretty fair range for your location. Keep in mind, Fayetteville = Fort Bragg, so there is always someone willing to do the same job for less here...good luck!


----------



## pvanmeter@ghs.org (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks so much! for help!!


----------

